# Sunset Jump Jam - Denver, CO



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here are a few shots from the jump jam at Sunset Park in Denver yesterday. I'm in the black full-face, Andy is the one with the tabled 3's, Nick has the red/white/blue lid, Brandon is flipping the SuperCo...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll post up pics tomorrow...we are off to Colorado Springs to ride Memorial Skatepark here soon.


----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

Dustin Bradford's full gallery: https://tinyurl.com/bxk7hb

Another small gallery by David Wilson: https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwilsonphotos/sets/72157614559314921/

Some select photos from facebook by Bryce Rinkenberger:



































































































That was epic! Between 80 and 100 people came out for the jam. We watered every few hours, and as a result, everything is extremely well packed now.

Jett MTB had a bunch of swag to give away, doubletree hotel hooked it up with a ton of delicious cookies, and the huge monster truck came by for a bit to perk us all up.

There were 6-10 photogs throughout the day, too. I'm certain more great pics will hit the net soon.

Thanks for coming out everyone. I had a blast. Let's make Colorado's dirt jump scene what it has the potential to be.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Awesome pics!! That Norco looks good in action.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

Joel, you're too old to move like that.


----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

Another gallery by Eddie Clark: https://www.flickr.com/photos/rky_mtn_srfr/sets/72157614631781439/


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

What?! sick for sure, but please excuse me for my clear ignorance but isnt like all of CO suppose to be buried under tons of snow right now


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> What?! sick for sure, but please excuse me for my clear ignorance but isnt like all of CO suppose to be buried under tons of snow right now


Only in the mountains... Denver doesn't really get that much snow usually. My house is waaay up in the mountains and my deck has 3 feet of snow on it.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> What?! sick for sure, but please excuse me for my clear ignorance but isnt like all of CO suppose to be buried under tons of snow right now


I live at 7500 ft. and I have 0"s of snow. I live in the same area as Joel.

Joel the Colorado Springs skatepark SUCKED! Tetnus park is better!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Shoulda gone dirt jumping man...

post yer pics homie.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Uploading as we speak...er, write...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Joel...


















Brandon...I'm pretty sure I have better pics of you on the other camera.










Cody...walk like an Egyptian? Itchy trigger finger.










Others...


















































The rest are here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/agencybike/sets/72157614682648971/

The best photos are in the other camera. I will post up when they are done. I'll have a digital copy as well as actual prints that people can pick up at the shop.


----------



## nagro (Dec 6, 2005)

Joe, Andy, the dude on the jackal and the dude on Yeti are ON POINT! Madd style.
Front Range scene looks like it's going off!
Brraaap!


----------



## aronwhyle (May 2, 2009)

joelalamo45 said:


> Only in the mountains... Denver doesn't really get that much snow usually. My house is waaay up in the mountains and my deck has 3 feet of snow on it.


:thumbsup: 
Are these some sick pictures, or what???!!!!!
Looks pretty scarey to me!!
Ride On!!!

Stop spamming hotels


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes! Goofy-footed, old school flatty's FTW!!!










Rad stuff, dudes.


----------

